

Want to live forever? Leave it to Google. - mattygray
http://blog.bitmakerlabs.com/2013/09/26/want-to-live-forever-leave-it-to-google/

======
syncerr
I can't help but think that a future -- where those in power are not replaced
-- is going to present huge negative effects for society.

It's my belief that we've dramatically slowed natural human evolution through
the development of medical science, increased community populations, altruism,
etc., for better or worse. I'm absolutely no social darwinist, but this has
the potential to completely halt our evolution. Will the only option be
genetic engineering (like this) and/or transhumanism?

